# Need guidance.



## RachelF (Aug 17, 2011)

So I developed hyperthyroidism symptoms 15 years ago. This included extreme anxiety and panic disorder, weight loss, and a multi-nodular goiter. My TSH came back fine the first time so they decided it was in my head until 4 years later when my TSH came back extremely low. I was given the option of surgery or RAI. I was told there was no difference between these options and the result would be the same. I had the RAI in 2004. This worked until 2010 when I again (out of nowhere) developed extreme anxiety and panic disorder to the point where I could not at all function. my TSH was 9 at this time and a medication change was made. This got me back into range but it took me a year to re-cooperate after so much trauma. I was fine again until July 2014. My TSH this time was 3.5 which is technically in range but apparently too high for me. Same symptoms of extreme anxiety. It never matters is I am hypo or hyper, anxiety is what I get. A medication change was made and since then I have went from 3.5 to 0.7 from July to October. Progress was being made and then again 2 weeks ago, same symptoms. I went to the doc and my TSH was 2.4 3 months after it was 0.7. I went the hospital the next day because I was such a mess and my TSH was 1.88. This seems like a lot of variation 10 years post RAI. Anti-bodies are fine, calcium is fine, T# and T4 are in range. Now I am being told by multiple doctors that I was given a small dose of RAI in 2004 and that if I had been given a large enough dose to kill it all or opted for surgery, this would not be happening. They said it is because my thyroid is still dying which explains the fluctuations. They said that had I been given the large dose or total removal, my TSH would have stayed constant because once they found the correct dose it would be the only thyroid hormone I was taking in and none would be produced by my thyroid. I've now had 3 doctors tell me this and none told me this then. So my thought was just do it now then but no one wants to they just want to keep making med changes to bring it back into range and I keep having to go through this. Any thought or information would be greatly appreciated as I am at my wits end with this. Thank you.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Could you let us know what your free t4 and free t3 results were with the reference ranges? TSH is not really all that important.


----------



## RachelF (Aug 17, 2011)

They did not take t3 or t4 at the hospital, only TSH. on 10/6, I had a panel done and the results are as follows:

T4

10.4

4.5-12.5 mcg/dl

T3 UPTAKE

23.5

24.0-35.0 %

T7

2.4

1.1-4.5

TSH

0.705

0.40-4.40 uIU/mL

They usually only do TSH and it seems to be all over the place even though it's in range. I don't know why but they also did a urinalysis under the title HB-Details at the hospital. There were some strange things in there but no one even mentioned it to me. The first set is my value and the second is the range.

Ketones,

Urine

15

NEGATIVE

Blood,

Urine

MODERATE

NEGATIVE

Leukocyte Esterase, Urine

SMALL

NEGATIVE

RBC, UA

25-50 /hpf

0-2/hpf /hpf

WBC, UA

10-15 /hpf

0-4/hpf /hpf

Epi Cells

5-10 /hpf

3-5/hpf /hpf


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Unfortunately, TSH is pretty useless after you've been diagnosed with thyroid problems. You need to insist they run Free T3 and Free T4 tests on you.


----------

